# FMK 9c1 Gen1 folly



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

I just joined this site. The reason I joined this site is because I simply have to vent to someone. I was at the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show in Harrisburg PA this past Saturday. We go every year for the fun of it. I usually do not buy much when I go. "Show Specials" are not always specials if you know what I mean.
As I was walking around I stopped and examined an FMK 9c1 Gen1 9mm pistol. It felt great in my hand and the attitude of the manufacturer was awesome. They actually printed the bill of rights on the side of the gun. I had been looking for a 9mm. It is one of the calibers that I do not own yet over my 25 years of collecting. Even though I said I wasn't buying any more guns this year (last year I went a little nuts) I thought the price was right and bought it. (Out the door at $400).
The next day I took it out to the range with two boxes of Federal 9mm ammo. I was looking forward to shooting it and putting it through its paces. 
In a nutshell this gun sucks. It has the worst trigger pull I have ever felt. After a box of ammo I could barely move my trigger finger. AT 50ft I couldn't hit a 12 inch steel plate. The trigger pull in a mile long and feels like 20lbs. The salesman neglected to tell me that this gun is full time double action. Part of the guts of the gun had been removed for the show so I couldn't experiment with the trigger pull before I bought it. 
The worst part of this is that I know better. I had no reviews to go by and had never heard of this manufacturer. I thought I was getting a deal and now I am looking to see what I can trade it in for at my local shop. What is really sad is that this is not the first time I have done this either.
I don't want to put down the company. I think they are a new company and they are trying to put out a new product but I want to warn all of you, if you have a chance to buy a 9c1 from FMK don't do it. They have come out with a "gen2" which is supposed to have a better trigger pull but test that for yourself. FMK Firearms 9C1 Pistol Proudly American
Anybody want to buy a gun? LOL
Eric


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Caveat emptor: let the buyer beware


Been there done that with my first on-line gun purchase, a Llama 1911 something from Budsgunshop... Not doing that again (the whole uninformed purchaser thing that is) Buds was good to go.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

GenericET said:


> ....Anybody want to buy a gun? LOL
> Eric


sure, but since the gun sucks and i will be the second owner and that voids the warranty, you will not like the offer.


----------



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

How about I trade it for a tank of gas?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

GenericET said:


> How about I trade it for a tank of gas?


anything more than a motorcycle tank and i am getting screwed


----------



## FMK (Feb 14, 2012)

Eric,

I'm with FMK Firearms and just found your post... your right that we are now producing a Gen 2 pistol which has been out in the market for about a year now with great reviews, you can check one out here FMK Firearms Model 9C1 Gen II 9x19mm "Bill of Rights" Semi-Automatic Pistol. The Gen 1 that you purchased is our first pistol as a company and we only made a very limited supply. As company we believe in quality products and that customer service is key so we will continue to support Gen 1's even through we stop making them. The Gen 1 does have some nice upgrades that are free of charge and will address your issues. I know the warranty card that was supplied says 2 years but we will honor your warranty for as long as you own it. Please go to our website and give us a call and we will take care you and your concerns.

We do appreciate your support 
David


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

FMK said:


> Eric,
> 
> I'm with FMK Firearms and just found your post... your right that we are now producing a Gen 2 pistol which has been out in the market for about a year now with great reviews, you can check one out here FMK Firearms Model 9C1 Gen II 9x19mm "Bill of Rights" Semi-Automatic Pistol. The Gen 1 that you purchased is our first pistol as a company and we only made a very limited supply. As company we believe in quality products and that customer service is key so we will continue to support Gen 1's even through we stop making them. The Gen 1 does have some nice upgrades that are free of charge and will address your issues. I know the warranty card that was supplied says 2 years but we will honor your warranty for as long as you own it. Please go to our website and give us a call and we will take care you and your concerns.
> 
> ...


awesome first post david, i hope your company lives up to it and that eric will keep us updated.


----------



## FMK (Feb 14, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> awesome first post david, i hope your company lives up to it and that eric will keep us updated.


We stand by our products! By the way great forum!


----------



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

UPDATE!
I recieved a call today from a very nice gentleman and part owner of FMK. I had called their office yesterday to give someone an earful about my experience and left my number on an answering machine. David called while I was on my way home from work (unless I miss my guess the same David as above) and he explained that if I sent the pistol back to FMK they would retrofit the gun with Gen 2 parts. Trigger assembly, barrel and mag will be replaced free of charge. This should bring the trigger pull down from 12lbs to about 7.8 Lbs. 
I would like to take this opportunity to thank David and to apologize for posting this rant before giving FMK a chance to rectify the problems. David could have gone many ways with this but he has chosen to be a professional and a great representative of his company and his products. 
In my experience, I am used to having to demand good service or not getting it. David has proven to me that there is a difference in dealing with someone who is concerned about the image of their Company. 
David, you have turned a disgruntled customer into an advocate for your business and your cause. For that, I thank you.
When the pistol comes back I will update this post again and let everyone know how it shoots. 
Eric


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

GenericET said:


> ....
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank David and to apologize for posting this rant before giving FMK a chance to rectify the problems. David could have gone many ways with this but he has chosen to be a professional and a great representative of his company and his products.....
> 
> When the pistol comes back I will update this post again and let everyone know how it shoots.
> Eric


win/win


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:smt038 GO FMK:smt038


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Good lesson learned. Always approach the manufacturer and give them the opportunity to rectify things. Been there, done that.


----------



## ShooterRev (Oct 3, 2012)

I appreciate the comments. I am new to this forum because I was researching FMK forums after buying an FMK GenII that appears to be a dud. I cleaned it before taking it to the range. I shot only two mags of Remington and had seven or eight types of jams. Very disappointed. These comments are helpful and will try different ammo before contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## 82MP1SG (Nov 18, 2012)

I recently purchased six of the FMK 9C1 Gen 2 pistols from Front Sight memberships. I've taken all (6) FMK 9C1 Gen 2 Front Sight pistols to the range to fire. ALL 6 are pieces of junk! I have constant Fail to Eject and Fail to Fire problems. I used factor ammo. I've cleaned and oiled all 6 guns several times thinking that maybe there is some shipping grease still in there causing the problem. Several times I've had to use my leatherman to get the shell casing out of the barrel. Folks say that maybe I may need to just "break it in". I bought a Glock 19 several months ago. I took it out of the box and went right to the range. I had NO problems and it never jammed. This is what I carry. The FMKs; save your money and buy something else. I was very excited about buying an American made gun and the reason for getting 6 of them was for my sons and daughter for Christmas gifts. Not now. I am SO disappointed. My advice; DO NOT depend on these guns with your life!!! Spend the extra money and buy a Glock.


----------



## 82MP1SG (Nov 18, 2012)

82MP1SG said:


> I recently purchased six of the FMK 9C1 Gen 2 pistols from Front Sight memberships. I've taken all (6) FMK 9C1 Gen 2 Front Sight pistols to the range to fire. ALL 6 are pieces of junk! I have constant Fail to Eject and Fail to Fire problems. I used factor ammo. I've cleaned and oiled all 6 guns several times thinking that maybe there is some shipping grease still in there causing the problem. Several times I've had to use my leatherman to get the shell casing out of the barrel. Folks say that maybe I may need to just "break it in". I bought a Glock 19 several months ago. I took it out of the box and went right to the range. I had NO problems and it never jammed. This is what I carry. The FMKs; save your money and buy something else. I was very excited about buying an American made gun and the reason for getting 6 of them was for my sons and daughter for Christmas gifts. Not now. I am SO disappointed. My advice; DO NOT depend on these guns with your life!!! Spend the extra money and buy a Glock.


I do want to add more to this since then. I've been able to contact FMK's Vice President. To fix this situation, I am sending back the barrels and FMK is going to send me 6 new barrels to replace the ones I have. Just so you all know what I did, I placed a standard factory 9mm bullet into the barrel chamber with slight pressure, but not as much as the slide coming forward would do and tried to shake the bullet out (after turning the barrel upside down). The bullet would not drop out and required to be pulled out. So far, I will say that I am very impressed with FMK's willingness to fix this problem.


----------



## Velomir (Dec 1, 2012)

FMK said:


> Eric,
> 
> ,,,,As company we believe in quality products and that customer service is key so we will continue to support Gen 1's even through we stop making them. ,,,,, Please go to our website and give us a call and we will take care you and your concerns.
> 
> ...


David, if only you had lived up to those words and offered me some consideration for all the trouble I had with the 9C1 I would still be a happy customer. Instead you passed the buck and outright ignored me. I sold the headache you call the 9C1 after giving you ample opportunity to rectify the problem, your customer care is non existent!


----------



## Velocd (Dec 2, 2012)

Velomir said:


> David, if only you had lived up to those words and offered me some consideration for all the trouble I had with the 9C1 I would still be a happy customer. Instead you passed the buck and outright ignored me. I sold the headache you call the 9C1 after giving you ample opportunity to rectify the problem, your customer care is non existent!


Well this is awkward. I'm the one who just purchased the gun. Can you expand on your issues so I know what I just bought. When I asked you if you had had any issues with the gun you said no, then when I asked you about why you were selling it you said you wanted something in a 40 cal. I'm guessing that wasn't the whole truth. I would appreciate a little honesty on the issues you had.


----------



## Velomir (Dec 1, 2012)

Velocd said:


> Well this is awkward. I'm the one who just purchased the gun. Can you expand on your issues so I know what I just bought. When I asked you if you had had any issues with the gun you said no, then when I asked you about why you were selling it you said you wanted something in a 40 cal. I'm guessing that wasn't the whole truth. I would appreciate a little honesty on the issues you had.


Again, I had no complaint against the overall quality of the gun . I did not like the heavy trigger pull or the long travel , I let you fire it to allow you to feel how the action was and you were OK with it. My problem was with the administration of the company and not the mechanical operation of the gun.


----------



## Velocd (Dec 2, 2012)

Velomir said:


> Again, I had no complaint against the overall quality of the gun . I did not like the heavy trigger pull or the long travel , I let you fire it to allow you to feel how the action was and you were OK with it. My problem was with the administration of the company and not the mechanical operation of the gun.


Thanks for clarifying, I did fire the gun and I was ok with it. It was just how you said it, saying you sold the headache that is the 9c1 made me think something else was wrong. All is well now, sorry but my mind went to the worst case scenario which was I just bought a gun with mechanical issues. Thank you for clarifying with me on the phone.


----------



## Velomir (Dec 1, 2012)

I will be surprised if David responds to this , par for the course


----------



## 82MP1SG (Nov 18, 2012)

82MP1SG said:


> I do want to add more to this since then. I've been able to contact FMK's Vice President. To fix this situation, I am sending back the barrels and FMK is going to send me 6 new barrels to replace the ones I have. Just so you all know what I did, I placed a standard factory 9mm bullet into the barrel chamber with slight pressure, but not as much as the slide coming forward would do and tried to shake the bullet out (after turning the barrel upside down). The bullet would not drop out and required to be pulled out. So far, I will say that I am very impressed with FMK's willingness to fix this problem.


Another update (22 Dec 2012). The pistols were returned and test fired. Much better and pretty accurate. Gotta say, that FMK came through with their word and fixed the problem. Thanks FMK and David.


----------



## amelectricllc (Dec 24, 2012)

How do I get the free up grades I own a gen 1 myself and it will not let me feed a round it gets stuck in the entrance of the barrel


----------



## bnobob (Jan 20, 2013)

reAlas I can not buy into David's strong line of horse manure. I purchased one of these things and upon disassemby discovered the recoil assembly rod isbbowed not withstanding that it is plastic to boot, and after three emails which have gone unanswered don't trust it to shoot for I don't like broken parts floating around in any weapon. My original emailnto himwas to ask about a book that was supposed to be included and what was this j shaped piece of plastic in the case. This was after I had register the weapon
and his reply was "whats the serial number?", as if he didn't already have it in the registration process. Shun this company and its lousey customer service? at all costs. Having lived in CA for more years than I care to admit to I Coined a phrase for CA, Its the Granola Cereal Capitol of the World, those who are not fruits or nuts are Flakes. I got out there a few years ago thank goodness.


----------



## Velomir (Dec 1, 2012)

bnobob said:


> . Shun this company and its lousey customer service? at all costs.


That sums it up, you can manufacture the best product around but when the management doesn't care about its customers,the word if gonna get around .


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, I've never heard of FMK. Did a search of it and kind of came to the conclusion, it's just another Hi-Point. 

And....it sounds as if the OP is a novice when it comes to firearms. Nothing wrong with that, mind you, but it's best to take an experienced shooter with you, if you are a novice, when you go looking to buy a firearm. 

I shy away big time, when it comes to new gun manufacturers on the market. Just cause it's made in the USA, doesn't guarantee it's gonna be a high-quality firearm. Davis firearms comes to mind. :smt002

Price is a good indicator. You generally get what you pay for. And.....when it comes to firearms, there's no short-cuts.


----------



## Onyxtiger (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I'm new to this forum. Not new to guns. Been shooting for over 50 years. Been gun smithing for over 30 years. True, there are certain weapons that are complete junkers. Then there are others that simply need a little work. I've found the FMK to be one of the ones that simply needs a little TLC. There are pistols out there that need work even after coming from a custom shop and costing $2K or more. I've seen them all. I've seen good and bad in ALL pistols. As a certified law enforcement armorer, and certified Glock armorer, I have real trouble recommending the Glock, for instance. I'm repairing them all the time. Those of you that have never had any trouble, consider yourself very lucky.
I'm not here to defend or put down any weapon, just be aware that some of the opinions I've noticed, come from people who only want to bad mouth something, someone, or some state. Every state has negative connotations, and to say something like everyone from California is either a fruit, a nut, or a flake, is both counter productive and asinine. People should just stick to actually speaking factual anecdotes, and refrain from snide, juvenile comments. And don't make snap judgments about a product.

Onyxtiger

US Marine - no better friend, no worse enemy.
.45 acp - because shooting someone twice is just plain silly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So.....you're saying that someone from Kalifornia isn't always a fruit, nut or flake? :watching:


----------



## NulodPBall (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread interests be because the company is donating their Gen2's to sponsors at an NRA function in San Juan Capistrano next month and I was wondering if I would be interested in a) Going back to a 9mm (maybe for my g/f) and b) if the product was worth getting. The only thing I don't like is that it looks as though they have a magazine disconnect. For what it's worth, they have FDE and pink versions 

LOL, for the money I'd spend on the NRA "donation" I could get a decent upper.

That said, the fact that they are in Fullerton interests me. I may pay a visit to their location. I find that I get very good tech support if I can see a tech in person, face to face.


----------



## Velomir (Dec 1, 2012)

Velocd said:


> Thanks for clarifying, I did fire the gun and I was ok with it. It was just how you said it, saying you sold the headache that is the 9c1 made me think something else was wrong. All is well now, sorry but my mind went to the worst case scenario which was I just bought a gun with mechanical issues. Thank you for clarifying with me on the phone.


So hey bro, Velocd, I wanted to check with ya and see how you're liking the FMK?


----------



## Garymilton (Jan 8, 2014)

My girlfriend purchased a fmk gen1 and its not accurate and keeps jamming I read in this posting bout a upgrade but when I called the company they stated I had to buy a brand new gen 2 fmk. I'm very displeased in the pistol as my girlfriend is too in her first purchase of a firearm. My first impression of the pistol was very good as it was compact and the bill of rights on it. After hours at the range and seeing how it performs I'm not to impressed on the performance of it in a must need situation. It's looking like a big paper weight as of right now.

Gary


----------

